# Motorhome Awning LED Lights Project



## OURv (Jan 21, 2018)

All,

Watch how I go about adding an LED

strip below my motorhome’s awning.

It was easy!! Well, mostly…








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

